# Froggy's and cheap hazers



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a number of cheap 1000 watt (Party Store) hazers that I use for Halloween every year. (O.K. I have to replace a couple of them each year and I really do plan on getting something better but in the meantime) although they say to use ONLY the juice that comes with them, can I use Froggy's juice? If I do will it make more haze? Will it help to preserve the hazer and will it be worth the extra cost?


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is Froggy site on seeing if there haze will work with your machine. Your machine may not be listed but if you contact them i am sure they will get back with you. http://www.froggysfog.com/c=GGLGfZ9LhH3BAOYnqOxE8lRQB/s=froggysfog.com/category/charts/ Also for a 10% coupon that code is WEBSP in checkout.


----------

